# Knicks @ Raptors, Jan. 19th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*New York Knicks* (17-20) @ *Toronto Raptors* (16-23)
January 19th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
The Score






































*Stephon Marbury, Jamal Crawford, Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas, Nazr Mohammed*





































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Eric Williams, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

i got a bad feeling about this one, i think the Knicks are going to take it and maybe run with it

it will become a shoot out where the knicks will be hitting and the Raps will get sucked in and start missing

knicks 105 - 87

positive note Bosh gets the double double record


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

the Knicks will be looking to get over the dissappointing recent loses and they will come out gunning

apart from Marbury and Ariza they are not that athletic a team...Marbury will prolly torch us but lets hope he can't get double digit assists and really get his team going

Very winnable game, especially at home. I hate having class on Wednesdays, I am missing so many games this semester


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I feel good about this game, but it is the kind of good feeling that I am usually let down by 

So actually I am a little worried. This is winnable, yes, but I still don't trust the Raptors.

I want to see how JYD does guarding Bosh. Bosh will probably have a little trouble trying to out-quick JYD.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Just Cuz They Lost 3 Straight.. Doesnt Mean We Gon Lose This One.
Is Tim Thomas Playin?

Anyways... This Is Morris Peterson Time. And We Need To Get This One

BTW Speedy, Is Our Record 15-23? Is'nt 16-23

Peace


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

16-23 it is. 

as long as nobody gets over confident, there's no reason we can't win this. bosh needs to be agressive. he's jumper started to elude him a bit in the 2nd half the other day, so i'd like to see him go hard at nazr and or jyd. neither of them have a hope in heck of guarding him. 

Mo, take it to the hole. 

rafer, keep up the shot selection.

if those three do their job and some combination of bench players step up, everything going to be eyre.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm really excited about this one, we just won our first road game in a long time, and I think that has really taken a lot of pressure off our shoulders. You could see how relieved everyone was after the game was finally over, that we finally got that big win. 
Knicks are very low on confidence, and we should definately be able to take advantage of that. Crawford will make it close though, he always loves playing against us. 
If New York loses this, they can kiss the division goodbye, their next 10 or 11 games are going to be really tough.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

if JC plays lots of minutes then it will be a long game as he always seems to go off against us...I will miss the first hour of the game


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the knicks starters are crawford, marbury, tim thomas, kurt thomas, nazr...

knicks have to win the game, but they could lay an egg. i could see bosh going off for a big night, as well as Rafer.


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> the knicks starters are crawford, marbury, tim thomas, kurt thomas, nazr...
> 
> knicks have to win the game, but they could lay an egg. i could see bosh going off for a big night, as well as Rafer.


You really think Penny Hardaway is good? :sour:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think penny hardaway is horrible now. worse then horrible, i hate him. really. i didnt hate him back when i joined though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i think penny hardaway is horrible now. worse then horrible, i hate him. really. i didnt hate him back when i joined though.


But Penny hasn't had a chance to play this year!! It's really weird seeing PennyHardaway say he hates Penny Hardaway  

I think Crawford is the key player. If he gets on a roll and shoots the lights out then NY should win. But I'm more than confident MoPete can shut him down.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Chris Bosh is a BEAST! Huge rejection on the Knicks and then like 5 seconds later totally alters a shot and ruins New York's break.

Other than him, the Raps playing like crap though... down 14-12.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i think penny hardaway is horrible now. worse then horrible, i hate him. really. i didnt hate him back when i joined though.


lol I remember when he got traded to the Knicks you were so happy...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

:laugh:

and this is why Chris Bosh should NOT run a fast break... lol


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ugh... 20-19 Knicks after one. Pathetic execution of offense on our part. Not only that, but just when things were looking up with a 6-0 run and 19-16 lead, the Knicks close the quarter with two straight baskets and head into the 2nd Q with a lead.

Come on bench!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bosh cleaning up the boards, 7 in first Q! (but also 3 TOs)

I have a good feelin' 'bout this game, I think the Raps will run away in the 2nd or 3rd Q.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> and this is why Chris Bosh should NOT run a fast break... lol


I don't get the Raps on TV...what happened?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He tried running a fast break and instead of dunking it like he could have, tried a pass to MoPete and it went out of bounds off Mo's fingers.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow... so sad... 38-34 Knicks. 4 point swing after the Raptors missed two tip-ins and an open J by Murray, and the Knicks score on 2nd chance points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We have been totally out of sync in the first half, we just couldn't get anything going, yet we are winning 44-43.
Shows how bad the Knicks are right now.
We need to get them out of the game early in the 2nd half.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good thing the Knicks suck... we should be down by 10.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> He tried running a fast break and instead of dunking it like he could have, tried a pass to MoPete and it went out of bounds off Mo's fingers.


Oh.:laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

both teams shooting under .360.... no one on either team is stepping up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> both teams shooting under .360.... no one on either team is stepping up.


Well Bosh is "stepping up", but even he isn't playing very good.

Yell with a 3, 63-61 Raps with JYD at the line shooting two.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Holy Nazr Mohammed! 16&16 at the end of the 3rd! At least Crawford isn't goind off...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Milt Palacio should be hanged...

69-67 Knicks after a WIDE OPEN THREE (how does that happen?!?!) by Houston!


Lamond Murray comes right back with a 3, 70-69 now. Timeout.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The thing is, Rafer isn't even playing bad as the stats just showed... but when Milt's being Milt and Milt's on the floor, this is what happens...


LOL Just as I say this not only does Milt make a steal and start a fast break, but he also - gasp - passed the ball to Murray for a foul, and Murray just stole it! Wow... let's see if we can capitalize.


lol Milt again, missing a lay-up... and the Knicks score. 71-71.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WOW! THAT IS HOW YOU DO A 3 POINT PLAY!

LMAO! Jalen Rose!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dear Sam,

Milt Palacio is not a good basketball player. Rafer Alston is. Milt Palacio should not be playing 4th quarters, Rafer Alston should. Milt Palacio can not keep up with Stephon Marbury, Rafer Alston can.

PUT IN RAFER DAMMIT!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

story of the game right there... Raptors have the lead, great chance to put the game away or at least take a little control, ON THE FAST BREAK, and screw up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

DONYELL FOR THREEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

89-79 Raps!!!!

YES! THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow what a flop... oh well Raps got the ball back...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ANOTHER And-1 by JRose... GAME OVER!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Bosh cleaning up the boards, 7 in first Q! (but also 3 TOs)
> 
> I have a good feelin' 'bout this game, I think the Raps will run away in the 2nd or 3rd Q.


What I meant was the 4th Q


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

RAPTORS WIN!!! 24 by Rose and 7th win in 9 games!!!

Ever since I made those comments about Jalen in John's thread, he's proving me wrong big time. I'm eatin it, you better believe!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe if Rose stays with the team 'til the end of the season he can make a case for 6th man of the year!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> RAPTORS WIN!!! 24 by Rose and 7th win in 9 games!!!
> 
> Ever since I made those comments about Jalen in John's thread, he's proving me wrong big time. I'm eatin it, you better believe!


i'd still trade him...just with his play as of late, hope babcock can find a the highest bidder.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Maybe if Rose stays with the team 'til the end of the season he can make a case for 6th man of the year!


for 15 mil, he better be the sixth man of the year


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

raps are a game or two out of first in the division, which isnt saying much, but hey its still first place and a playoff spot...

all i gotta say is Vince who?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, when Jalen or Donyell go off, we're really hard to beat.

With Jalen and the Raptors playing so well, its going to be a hard sell to the fans to trade him for crap.

Rose and Marshall are doing wonders for their trade values and forcing Babcock to make some tough decisions here.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

One Of The Best Games..
JRose aka Clutch Man!

Let's Keep This Goin... Wizards Have Lost 2 Straight, And Their Without Larry Hughes. We Can Beat Them At Their Home On Friday!

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

New York lost, but both boston n philly won tonite


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG WIN!!!!!

now hopefully boston nj and phily lose also


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG WIN!!!!!

now hopefully boston nj and phily lose also

AND MILT PASSED THE BALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> RAPTORS WIN!!! 24 by Rose and 7th win in 9 games!!!
> 
> Ever since I made those comments about Jalen in John's thread, he's proving me wrong big time. I'm eatin it, you better believe!


Atleast you admitted it


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen for Penny?
:dead: 

Jalen Rose won the last 3 games for us. He took the ball inside, got the contact, when to the line, and on top of all that, he didn't take any ill advised shots andhe found open teammates.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> Wow, when Jalen or Donyell go off, we're really hard to beat.
> 
> With Jalen and the Raptors playing so well, its going to be a hard sell to the fans to trade him for crap.
> ...


Can you say, Draft day trade?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

That was about the messiest game I can remember the Raptors being involved in. Both teams were clawing to get any type of rhythm going and nothing was happening until the fourth quarter. I'd still rather win in a trainwreck than lose in a Picasso.

Normally I would've freaked out over Jalen's selfish foul putting his shoulder into Jerome Williams that late in the game, but he was just so ferocious tonight that I gave him carte blanche. Jalen really took it upon himself to help us out of that rut and boom, we win the game by nearly twenty points.

Jalen racked-up the fouls but was very effective on offense. In fact, he was helpful guarding the Knicks streaky shooters, too. He spent a lot of time late in the game at the charity stripe and as previously mentioned, both him and Donyell are becoming the best bench players in the East.

Donyell has abandoned his mid- and close-range offense. Everything comes from downtown now. Of his seven shots tonight, six were from behind the arc. He hit five of them, but why has he changed his game so much? 70% of Donyell's shots this month have been from three. 70! With Matt Bonner on the floor, one of them needs to become a reliable inside scoring presence if we are serious about the playoffs.

What's wonderful about C4's bad shooting night is that it was shocking to see him miss so many shots. We have become so accostomed to him shooting 45-65% that it's baffling when he doesn't. He *still* managed a big double-double despite shooting in Robert Archibald-type percentages. That is the sign of a damn good player. His ability to get to the free throw line, as I've said before, will make a win-loss difference for this team in the dozens of games over his career. It isn't an ability that everyone has and it is something he is learning to maximize. It is the difference between a 15 and 25 points per game player.

Araujo might not be in contention for the All Rookie 1st Team, but I love that we are giving him minutes. I've said all along, if we're serious about his development, he needs to play. He's getting time and he's learning NBA ball the hard way. I hope our coaches are spending unlimited time with him every day. I see in him the potential to be a very effective player. His offense, while raw, seems to be just a degree or two away from being very difficult to disrupt and contest. The post position he gets and the shots he takes are a good sign. Start hitting them, already! 

Somebody tell Jerome Williams we love him, because he seriously got OWNED by Jalen Rose on that and-1 play that sent the Dog to the bench.

It's been so long since we've won games that I never want it to end. Especially barn-burners like these. It's this kind of win, not the flashy, longball-oriented gunfights that pay-off in the long run. Our team is learning how to win under any circumstances.

E-Will has become the 2005 Michael Curry. He doesn't do much in the boxscore but he has a definite effect on the game. Not everybody in our lineup needs to be a three-point shooting scorer. He can hit that shot on occasion, but he opens things up a great deal for our team, gets those extra rebounds that Bosh and Bonner seem to miss sometimes, and works his way inside when we need to get some pitp.

The guys that normally have big games against us:

Mohammed? Check. 16/17 on 58% shooting... but 4 turnovers and not much of an impact when he made our run late.

Crawford? X! 21% shooting and a pair of turnovers.

Marbury? X! 40% shooting, just 5 assists, and 0% from 3. Nice job Rafer and especially Milt.

Tim Thomas? X! 30% shooting, 0 3's, and just four rebounds. Good job by our wingmen and PF's.


Mr. Bosh Goes to Washington. Opening Friday. Larry Hughes is a no-go.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Great game by the Raps. I gotta tip my cap to this team. They have really played well lately.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought NY was gonna take it there for a sec but they just fell apart in the 4th complete meltdown


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> I thought NY was gonna take it there for a sec but they just fell apart in the 4th complete meltdown


Hey, give credit where it is due. We took this game. They didn't give-up, they just couldn't stop us.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, give credit where it is due. We took this game. They didn't give-up, they just couldn't stop us.


yes but it would have been scary had we not hit those 3s


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> yes but it would have been scary had we not hit those 3s


We were bound to make those, they were wide open, and even if we missed a couple, we still woulda won by several points.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> We were bound to make those, they were wide open, and even if we missed a couple, we still woulda won by several points.


all im saying is that had we not been able to make those 3s perhaps we would have lost cause that means we would have gone into a half court set and tonight we couldnt produce from those, i have no idea how we got that many points


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I smell a bidding war for Yell.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you say, Draft day trade?


I would not mind that.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> I would not mind that.


Neither would I.

Jalen's value will not go down from here until the offseason. If anything, it will go up with his good play through the end of the season (and hopefully into the playoffs) and with the clock ticking closer to his contract's expiration date.

Donyell, on the other hand needs to go. He and Rose are good buddies, but Marshall's defense is terribly inconsistent and his offense has regressed to that of a strictly 3 point shooting big man. It would be stupid to let him go for nothing at the end of the season. Plus, we would benifit by having someone bigger out there manning the 5 when Hoffa is on the bench.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> I would not mind that.


I would actually prefer that. Make the playoffs, rebuild, improve the team, and make the playoffs again in 2006.

Kinda like what the Pacers did.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, give credit where it is due. We took this game. They didn't give-up, they just couldn't stop us.


hey the raps get props from me it was the way NY kept hanging around


----------



## notorious (Jan 17, 2005)

There's no place like home. :yes: An important win, too bad the 76ers and Celtics won but if the raps keep on winning there's no stopping them. Next game on road against Wizards will be critical as well. Lets see if raps can win another game on the road.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

We Can Beat Wizards On Friday.. But It's Gon Be Hard
Cuz They Lost 2 Straight, And We're Playin Them At Home!

Gon Be Tough Game.. But I Still Think We Can Get It

Raptors All The Way...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^thank God, Player of the week, Larry Hughs won't be playing, only Arenas and Jamison to deal with!

Oh ya, Etan Thomas is back, and he usually kills Toronto in the post, not good!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea.. Etan Thomas Killed Us Last Year!
But We Got Huffa Now...


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, great great great great win!!!!!!:yes: 


Did anyone see babcock at the end of the game when we had like a 13 point lead and were sealing the deal, he knows he has a tough choice to make soon.

Quick question can you trade a question with marshall's contract status on draft day?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Quick question can you trade a question with marshall's contract status on draft day?


Marshall's contract expires at the end of the playoffs, which is before draft day, so no. And since the free agent signing period hasn't started at that point, I don't think you can do a sign-and-trade, either. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

what an ugly game, my goodness. i'm glad we won, no doubt- especially *how* we won- but i can't deny the fact that it was ugly.

i almost feel sorry for the knicks. they are so tantalized by the "win now" school of thought that presides over NYC, they may not win again for some time. they also play for arguably the most demanding fan community in the league, it can't be easy there. even their young players are showing hardly any sign of what made them promising talents in the first place. i remember mike sweetney, for example, wowing scouts in workouts leading up to the '03 draft- we considered actually moving down to get him. 

if i recall correctly, i think some people were even speculating that grunwald had almost grouped sweetney in with the top 3 talents in that year's pool (lebron, darko, carmelo... mike). i mean, don't get me wrong, i don't think he's a "bust" right now- far from it. he's clearly a player that can impact the game on a variety of pages, but he's also very limited (imo). he won't find it easy to dominate games, instead he'll fill holes, but the knicks appear to need someone to _dominate games_. 

i think their mix of players is, if nothing else, very strange. i think the mentalities they each bring to their games lack some focus (for what reason i can only guess) and the level of stress is high. in fact, they ironically remind me of the recent raptors outfit, with KO/wilkens, AD, mike curry and carter, and even the permutation of early _this_ year. i'm glad we appear to have found a way around that very difficult stage, and are now on another road with somewhat lowered expectations for the short term, but championship aspirations for the future. 

anyway, there were so many things that stuck out from tonight's game, i don't even know where to begin. marbury was invisible, i don't think i've ever seen him play with such apathy. even lenny appeared more stressed than usual- i can only imagine why. i mean, he reached some extremely low points with us, but he never came off that way... and he was (kinda) younger then. he was *angry* tonight.

jyd was also strange although i'm not all that surprised with him. he'll probably have an emotional trip every time he returns to toronto for the rest of his career, so i can't say it was unexpected. that jalen chapter was really weird, though- am i the only one who didn't understand why he was checking jalen to begin with? the entire sequence wasn't "professional" at all, in the sense that it seemed to go beyond the game like few one on one matchups can achieve anymore. 

the raptors themselves had a tough time finding success tonight, but i'm getting ever more excited with how they handle small adversity. it's a completely different team now, in a very good way (imo), that i feel some credit is probably due to coach mitchell. it appears the players would run through walls for that man now, at least most of them, and he's matured substantially since his odd "must win" demands of the early season. i mean, i think i'm just excited about how he's changed, he hasn't been stubborn in the maturation process, he's acknowledged his errors and moved forward. 

i can respect any man who can change.

i know it's easy to say during a winning streak, but i love how he's fitting in with the team. even jalen praised his "teammates and coaching staff" in the post-game interview. i assume jalen now understands the decision to have him come off the bench, and start EW instead. 

as for eric, i think he was one of the most important factors in tonight's win- you can even group aaron in the same category. these two players are _always_ in the game mentally- always- (at least they appear to be) and you can't understate how much of a departure that is from the "old team", nor how much it rubs off on the rest of our players. eric pretty much doesn't even play in the second halves anymore, but he and aaron (who doesn't play at all) are still the first players off the bench during breaks in the action to support the team and fuel positive energy.

this team is happy, for lack of a better term, and while much of that can be attributed to the string of victories, i think even more of it has to do with comfortable chemistry. they all seem to want to play together, for mitchell, for the city of toronto. sure, we'll inevitably fall into an extended slump soon, but i think the positive lines will continue to shine on the faces of our players. 

to be perfectly honest, i think this team is, quite possibly, one of the most dangerous teams in the east at the moment. i think we can not only win this division outright, but make some great noise in the post-season as well. the wave won't last forever, no question, but we appear to have so many factors working in our favour right now that i wouldn't put anything out of the realm of possibility. 




> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Donyell has abandoned his mid- and close-range offense. Everything comes from downtown now. Of his seven shots tonight, six were from behind the arc. He hit five of them, but why has he changed his game so much? 70% of Donyell's shots this month have been from three. 70! With Matt Bonner on the floor, one of them needs to become a reliable inside scoring presence if we are serious about the playoffs.


thanks for the stat, speedy. i was looking for this. not only am i not surprised, i actually think 70% is a little *low* for what i had been expecting. i don't think marshall's game will be healthy as long as he's so one-dimensional in his contributions, but it is indeed the player he's become, so live by the sword...

peace


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

There is a big problem in waiting for draft day to trade Rose. That effectively removes Minnesota and Philly and Portalnd from our already limited choice of teams to deal with. All their expiring contracts will be gone. Only the Knicks might remain.

Jalen will still have 2 years and over 30 mill owing to him. Not attractive to most teams.


The NY game was just brutal. Both teams sucked for 3 quarters. Horribly played game.

Rafer did not run the offense at all. Turnovers everywhere. We should have been up by 10+ after the first Q.

Rose, Donny, and Lamond got hot in the 4th and we pulled away. Whew. I'll take the win, no matter how ugly.

Hoffa was great on Nazr. No rebounds for Nazr while Hoff was on him. Donny comes in and gets abused immediately. We need that backup C so badly to keep guys off the boards.

Losing Donny in a trade won't hurt us too much if we get a C in return. Or if Sow plays and is strong enough to box out Nazr type players. Bonner and Lamond can stand in the corner and shoot 3's. That's all Donny really brings. Nice to see his stroke finally come back though.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

This is what I have been saying for years!

Rebounding # lie, when it comes to defensive boards.

Araujo boxes out, keeps Nazr away - does his job - but if the ball doesn't land in his hands, no cookie.

Donyell chases balls down, gets cookies, but has terrible positioning and gives up a gazillion easy offensive rebounds to the opposition.

:greatjob: lucky777s 

(I also agree that you can't wait til draft day to trade Jalen. Its this years trade deadline, or next years...)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

DONYELL MARSHALL :king: <<< JUZT_SICK


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> 
> Losing Donny in a trade won't hurt us too much if we get a C in return. Or if Sow plays and is strong enough to box out Nazr type players. Bonner and Lamond can stand in the corner and shoot 3's. That's all Donny really brings. Nice to see his stroke finally come back though.


Bonner can't hit them like marshall can, Bonner can only do it when hes wide open. Marshall has been huge for us i don't really think its wise to trade him


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> Bonner can't hit them like marshall can, Bonner can only do it when hes wide open. Marshall has been huge for us i don't really think its wise to trade him


then guess what, if we keep marshall chances are that we'll lose him in the offseason where he'll demand a salary that the raps can't afford thanks to contracts such as rose, alvin and zo. he'll walk away and we get nothing besides winning a few games here and there which, at best case scenario, will land us an early playoff exit.

besides that, keeping him also keeps sow from playing some much needed development minutes, and stalls mitchell from using real C's to play backup minutes for araujo.

better to get some future assets from donny now, rather than waste in away on present endeavours.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Great play down the stretch by Jalen Rose. Apart from just doing his usual thing (which is to score, working down low), he looked to get his teammates the open looks (3s). Good hustle from him too.

This team is so danagerous when the 3s are falling. Good thing the 3s were falling in the 4th quarter. Marshall was simply unbelievable out there.

This NY team is just disappointing. With such a high payroll, you'd expect *a lot* more from the team. Maybe a change of coach would be good for the Knicks?


----------

